# Sturdy vehicle barrier



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm looking at the Precision Pet barrier for my Honda Pilot to keep 85 pound Zack out of my lap. http://www.petco.com/product/9803/Precision-Pet-VehicleBarrier-and-Extension-Bar.aspx

I have Precision crates and I like them. I need something really sturdy. I'm afraid he could knock over anything wimpy. He gets VERY excited when it's time to go for a car ride. Right now I have a big cage in back and I'm sick of the rattling. 

Any experience with these? Any others that you like?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I run this in our Jeep & have for over a yr now. I never take out only to clean & it has held all 3 of our GSDs fine.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753748


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

What, you didn't buy the several hundred dollar pet-net from the Honda dealership? 

My best friend has a Pilot and the salesman assured her that they had never had a customer say their dog came through the net barrier. I don't think she made a block before her Nick (male gsd) was in the middle seat and asking to navigate. 

We have the tube barrier for our "dog car" (a PT cruiser) and have been pretty happy with it. We did get extension bars to better fill in the gaps ceiling to floor - a puppy or smaller dog could still get through. It's pretty easy to take in and out, but if you remove it often, you'll also have to tighten it more often. It's about 4-5 years old now and has been in and out more times than I can count so we've ended up taping some of the joints to make them sturdier, but otherwise it's held up very well.


----------



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: mychanceWhat, you didn't buy the several hundred dollar pet-net from the Honda dealership?


I would have - if I had a Yorkie. Then again, maybe some people have nice mellow dogs - in which case they wouldn't need a barrier!

Thanks for the replies. I'm going to look at the Petsmart barrier but will probably go with the Precision since I'm really happy with their cages. It's a tube type & I think it should be OK. If not, I'll just run a little electricity through it. The Pilot has lots of plug-ins in the back. JUST KIDDING!!!


----------

